# Are nuts toxic?



## chompie_puppy (Nov 15, 2009)

I was informed that I can give the feral pigeon in my care some chopped up peanuts to help him gain weight. I won't be able to get some peanuts until tomorrow afternoon and I was wondering if he could have some cashew, almond and walnut pieces in the mean time (of which I have a lot!).

Thanks!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

you can give them some nuts as they won't hurt them but make sure that they are NOT salted

true, peanuts are good for them and for their feathers.

thank you for caring for these creatures!!!!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh, I forgot, if you only have one pigeon with you, about 5-7 nuts will be good per day!!


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Peanut hearts are your best bet. They are a very significant source of protein. You can uasually find the at Southern States, Tractor Supply, or most feed mills. Hope this helps


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Almonds have something in them (can't remember what it is called, but it's also what is in acorn meats), but it takes a lot of it for it to hurt us. Don't know about how they would effect pigeons. Peanuts are much better though


----------



## NetRider (May 6, 2007)

I feed my pigeons almonds, sesame seed and linseed during winter, keeps them warm, and I havent seen any problems due to the almonds.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Make certain any nuts are NOT roasted.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Peanuts should be plain and for human consumption. Peanuts can cause a fungi in pigeons called Aspergillus.
Aspergillosis is the correct spelling.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

In some cases, I think roasting is a good thing.

"The bitter almond is a cousin to the sweet almond and contains in its raw state traces of lethal prussic acid. Five unprocessed bitter almonds can be toxic for a child and fifteen can be lethal for an adult. Although the toxicity is destroyed by heat, the sale of unrefined bitter almonds is prohibited in the United States. 
Bitter almonds are successfully processed to make almond extract and almond-flavored liqueurs, free of the toxins. Prussic acid is also found in the pits of peaches and apricots."

Since this kind can't be sold in the plain form, you shouldn't have to worry about anything. But I guess it's good to know in case you happen to grow these...which...I don't think I know anyone who grows almonds to begin with 

Ah ha! I thought I read somewhere before that they had that one acid in them (just remembered it's called tannic acid, like acorns have). Here's some info I found:
"WHY IS IT NECESSARY TO REMOVE ALMOND SKINS? 
Almond skins have a high concentration of tannic acid. Research has indicated that tannic acid may interfere with the body's uptake of iron. When you eat a lot of almonds, it might be a good idea to remove the skins. (If you are just having a handful, then you don't need to skin them.) The Merck Index states that tannic acid is highly soluble in water. Once the almonds have been soaked, I suspect a lot of the acid is leached out, but I have not had my theory tested."

In response to that last sentence, leaching out acid is easier when you soak them in boiling water a few times, until the water is clear.




Anyways, in the end, if you have almonds fit for our consumption (not for cooking, but for eating plain), then your birds will be fine


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is a quote By Dr. David C. Tudor from a Pigeon Disease and Management Conference At Rutgers
"Aspergillosis in birds is caused chiefly by Aspergillosis fumigatis. This mold has worldwide distribution and many birds and animals, as well as man, are susceptible to it. The fungus grows well at room tempertature on Sabouraud's glucose agar producing cottony,velvety surface colonies which appear white at first, then become blue-green and darken as they grow older.The fungus has septate mycelial strands and conidiophores produce spores on the ends of the upright fruiting stalks. The spores serve to reproduce the mold and are quite resistant to destruction by ordinary means. They are very tiny and thus are easily airborne. Air currents disseminate the spores, which grown readily on most moist surfaces or organic matter.

All litter materials,which include straw,peat moss,peanut hulls,sawdust,and bark,may harbor the spores and serve to infect birds. Sand used for litter is less likely to result in infection. Young birds, in particular,are highly susceptible to infection,but infection is largely a factor of exposure to high levels of spore contamination.

Inhalation of spores may result in lung and air sac infection with dry gasping,heavy breathing,chronic loss of appetite and weight,and general unthriftiness. Lack of proper blood circulation may be evident in cyanosis or a bluish or dark color of the skin. Occasionally, spores are carried by the blood to other parts of the body, such as the brain or eyes. Under such conditions, nervous signs or impaired sight may be noted. Skin infection, however, is not recognized under normal circumstances.

Lung or air sac disease usually takes a chronic course with eventual death of the affected birds. Mortality, however, will vary depending on which condition is present. Losses have reached 50 percent in chickens. Mortality generally varies between 5 and 20 percent in acute cases, but seldom exceeds 2 percent in sporadic flock infection.

Internally yellow, semiliquid, flattened, cheesy masses are often observed in the air sacs. Rather diffuse infections of one or both lungs may also be present. Tha "tufts" or lesions appear at the site of growth of a single spore. As the mycelial mass of fungus increases in size, powdery green mold may be seen within the mass.

Treatment of recently infected birds with Mycostatin may be of value, but treatmaent of birds with chronic infections is valueless. Prevention of infection is the most effective means of controlling the disease. Elimination of heavily contaminated sources of infection by good sanitation and by the use of dry litter is effective in preventing the disease."
I know that was long ,I felt the whole section was important, even if it helps 1 person.
Kurps


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> In some cases, I think roasting is a good thing.
> 
> "The bitter almond is a cousin to the sweet almond and contains in its raw state traces of lethal prussic acid. Five unprocessed bitter almonds can be toxic for a child and fifteen can be lethal for an adult. Although the toxicity is destroyed by heat, the sale of unrefined bitter almonds is prohibited in the United States.
> Bitter almonds are successfully processed to make almond extract and almond-flavored liqueurs, free of the toxins. Prussic acid is also found in the pits of peaches and apricots."
> ...


That is true about the tanic acid, I have acorns fall in my pasture with my ponies and they eat them up...try to pick up as many as i can...but have heard of horses getting sick from them for that reason...deer must me immune or something because they eat the heck out of them... as far as pigeons go...I think staying as close to their naturel diet of wild pigeons is probably best... peanuts have been offerd from many people with no ill effects and others have used other nuts...but why risk it?.....their are plenty of other high oil seeds that are natural to them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree, I just stick with peanuts. They also love safflower and black oil sunflower to make them fat and warm in the winter 


Woodpeckers, Blue Jays, and Crows love, love, love acorns too. I guess everyone's systems can filter out and handle different things.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i harvested about 30 pounds of acorns for the squirrels this fall, raised a couple that are still around, plus all the residents, it will keep them going all winter, plus my pet deer mouse loves them.
i think most of our native animals have evolved to deal with tannic


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Feefo said:


> Make certain any nuts are NOT roasted.



Why not just wondering?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> i harvested about 30 pounds of acorns for the squirrels this fall, raised a couple that are still around, plus all the residents, it will keep them going all winter, plus my pet deer mouse loves them.
> i think most of our native animals have evolved to deal with tannic


pet deer mouse.... oh my that must be so cute! I really love mice and rodents in general, hubby not so much... my last cuteness was one of those little russian hamsters, she lasted about two years untill she got a tumor. she was so cute though.... have you seen all the fancy mice people breed, I googled mice breeders one time and could not believe all the color combos...anyway sorry to off topic , just thought the mouse sounded so cute! and the gathering of acorns is really cool.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

he is cute! and so easy to care for, what's extra nice about him is he can live up to 8 years, your lucky if you can get 2 yrs out of a domestic.
next time you know someone who finds a baby mouse raise it and you will have a great little pet if it survives the raising part, THEY ARE HARD.
get your esbilac, multi milk and itty bitty nipple from chris's squirrels and more.
i love support feeding the animals i have raised, it's so nice to see them out there enjoying being wild and i know they won't go hungry as long as i am around.
i also harvest black walnuts, and chesnuts for them, i roast everything to get the bugs out, then put them in paper bags on top of my radiators to finish drying them, they stay good forever that way.
this summer i'm hoping to grow millet and sunflowers for the birds


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Growing millet and sunflowers for your birds is an excellent idea! A co-worker gave me a package of sunflower seeds to plant. I can't wait till next Spring!

I buy a large bag of peanuts and sunflower hearts from WAL-MART . A large bags is around 7 dollars and goes a long way for my 10 pigeons and to supplement corn and black sunflower seeds I feed the outdoor birds and my squirrel friends.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> he is cute! and so easy to care for, what's extra nice about him is he can live up to 8 years, your lucky if you can get 2 yrs out of a domestic.
> next time you know someone who finds a baby mouse raise it and you will have a great little pet if it survives the raising part, THEY ARE HARD.
> get your esbilac, multi milk and itty bitty nipple from chris's squirrels and more.
> i love support feeding the animals i have raised, it's so nice to see them out there enjoying being wild and i know they won't go hungry as long as i am around.
> ...


oh that sounds really fun.... bottle raising a mouse! wow, did not even know it could be done. well ,I will take that back as far as hubby not liking the rodents, he has nests of mice in his tool cabinet, and he feeds them sunflower seeds...he just does not like them in the house, It would be quite the experience to hand feed a baby...do they really eat off the nipple? it must be so small...well i guess if one can raise a squirrel a mouse is possible....just can't imagine it...so tiny!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

they are sooo tiny, it's more like they lick up a drop off the nipple, need good eyes or glasses to even see their little mouths, plus if eyes are closed you have to stimulate them and they need to be kept warm with a heating pad, once they open their eyes they are much easier and you can put esbilac and multi milk in a soda bottle top and they will drink on their own and eat itty bitty pieces of rodent block.
i have actually vowed to never do them again, i had nine last spring all died but one, the one who survived never got very big and seemed "off" he only lived about 4 months, heartbreaking little things


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh and they need night feedings that's what i think is one of the toughest things, but they grow incredibly fast so the sleepless nights don't last too long


----------

